# Hi, I'm F00bar and I'm addicted to buying snowboard shit...



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought for sure I was done for the year. New board for me, for my son, new flow bindings for me, a pair for my daughter. A helmet, lobster gloves for my son... surely I was done for the season...

Then I made the mistake of checking out Whiskey. And now I have a new board coming for my daughter.

Grabbed her a Roxy XOXO for $219. 56% off. She doesn't go enough to justify a Ladies Choice and this is basically a Roxy branded Gnu Smart Pickle. I chose the slow 2 week shipping and knocked the price down to only like $2 more than what backcountry has it listed at (50% off) if you go through active junky and this way I don't have to wait for the rebate check.

A way better board for around here than her current Burton Social that just wasn't up to snuff on the East Coast conditions.

I swear the snowboard industry would probably all go under if it weren't for xmas being right at the beginning of the season! It just makes shopping too easy.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi f00bar. I'm an addict as well. I thought I was ok with my gear from last year but then I bought a new board, the villain and then I said a new board will need a new pair of bindings. So I found K2 Liens on sale and bought those too. 

It just doesn't stop!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep. I bought 3 new boards and 3 new sets of bindings. New helmet, new pants and jackets and gloves. Gonna get the Anon MIG for the wife to keep her face warm because I'm tired of dealing with all her other face pieces. Got a new pair of boots to go with my 7 pair I already have and probably gonna get my wife a new pair. $1,200 in Epic passes, new fat cat board racks. New pair of snow tires to keep the wife safe. Hopefully a used sled in a month or two. Looking to buy a condo on the mountain this coming summer as well. 

But thats why I moved here, to enjoy myself. No kids yet so I buy whatever I want. No regrets!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i would have a similar problem but my income isn't as disposable as i'd like it to be. i'm already trying to decide on where to go on my second trip out west and i haven't even gone on my first one yet.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Addicted also! Bought outback last season, Ford Van two weeks ago + snow tires & chains. Two cargo boxes, hitch cargo box, 3 season passes, and seasonal locker at Copper. 
Glade my wife neither snowboards or skis... she is getting an addition on our beach house


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I am from Europe so these sales arent working on me. Rather spend money on another trip than fill my house with boards...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Everyone take a step back. This shit's contagious.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> A way better board for around here than her current Burton Social that just wasn't up to snuff on the East Coast conditions.


What did she she not like about the Social? It is the go-to board for the Ms. - she has ridden hers all over the Alps and Alaska.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Everyone take a step back. This shit's contagious.


- Mizu steps forward to take a closer look -


!!!!! < Sorry, I can't leave these out either!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> What did she she not like about the Social? It is the go-to board for the Ms. - she has ridden hers all over the Alps and Alaska.


The big advantage is hopefully the mag over the frostbite. It can be quite an ice rink around here and paired with the hybrid I'm hoping she can deal a little better. Hasn't been a bad board, just knowing what i know now I would have gone a little different route that board.


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

I thought I was fine with all of my gear from last year. June came around and I bought a new board; July new bindings; and last week, bought a new pair of boots. Sold all of my fmr. gear to my friend who never owned his own before.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Got a Shreddy to take to Japan this season, but luckily I'd bought a new set of Flux DM's that I purchased for my Devun Walsh Pro!!!!!

Can't go to Japan without a new back pack I tell myself!!!!! New backpack needs a new shovel, new shovel looks too shiny to sit next to an old probe, and all of a sudden, hello mr beacon!!!!! 

I've got a new pair of gloves from last season but I want to get some mitts!!!!!

My old pants are lookin shabby, and a pair of those Holden Baker's are suddenly in my closet!!!!!

A new helmet, another pair of goggles to add to the collection and I'm nearly done!!!!! Nearly!!!!!

Then I win a Never Summer Swift!!!!! Yeeeeeewwwww!!!!!

Hello Flux Teams!!!!!

Well, I couldn't slap an old set of binders onto that nice new deck could I?????

Could I????? :embarrased1:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Bought two boards and two pairs of bindings last season. 

For this season, I bought 3 more pairs of bindings and new boots. 









I can't help it.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I sometimes I have a lot of downtime at work and if I don't feel like reading I spend hours browsing gear which eventually gets bought:

Lib Tech JL Phoenix, Burton Lexas 15, Smith I/Os, Volcom zip up hoodie, Burton midweight baselayer, new bindings undetermined yet (Flux GS, Roma Katana, or Burton Lexa 16) and new boots probably 32 TM-2 but not for sure yet, and another Phunkshun Wear facemask. 

Only thing I actually needed out of that list is the boots. 

So far I'm holding strong on keeping my same pants, jackets, gloves and helmet but time will tell.....

People always say how expensive snowboarding is but I tell them it's only expensive because I make it that way!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

well i'm glad i'm not as bad as you guys lol. i've only bought a new board, an under armour storm coldgear infrared hoodie (it's awesome by the way. worth every penny), under armour tactical hood (which i needed because i didn't have a face mask), burton board bag (which i needed for my trip), and paying for my actual trip. i think the board needs a pair of bindings though because an extra set will definitely fit in my bag.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Every year, I start by saying, "We don't need much" Every year I spend $1000.

This year:

Kid 1:
Kids ski Lease: $125
Snow pants: $50
Gloves: $30
Helmet: $60

Kid 2:
Snowwoard Boots: $125
Snow pants: $70

Kid 3:
Jr Race Boots: $200
Gloves: $60
Coat: $90

Wife:
Helmet: $90

Me:
Nothing this year. 

Pending:
Kid 2 should really get a new snowboard $200
Kid 3 should really get a dedicated pair of GS Skis $300
Me: Helmet $125


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nope. Nothing. Not one single gear item this year. Do I get a cookie?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in mutha fuck'n recovery ya'll...have not bought a thing...did not go to the swap, almost pulled the trigger on some merino...and did not go Baker's filmfest last night...have not yet bought my season's pass...have not gone and fondled gear at the shops...only glanced at the hill's forecast twice this week.

I NEED a ShitStorm of powder....hands shaking, heart is tachycardic...where's my benzo's?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Nope. Nothing. Not one single gear item this year. Do I get a cookie?


It's early, there's still time to go to the dark side.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

This season so far, and I'm telling myself it's all:

Airhole Balaclava SEK 266.38
Nitro Phantom bindings SEK 1,912.44
Smith I/Ox goggles SEK 1,441.74
Ride Westlake pants SEK 996.27
BCA Tracker2 beacon SEK 2,038.00
Black Diamond Tour probe SEK 484.47
Ortovox Pro Alu III shovel SEK 632.52
---------------------------------------
GRAND TOTAL SEK 7,771.82

Which corresponds to around 1k US$. And my budget was half of that. Fuck.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> Nope. Nothing. Not one single gear item this year. Do I get a cookie?


yup Neni and I are recovery bitches posting at the same time and at half way around the world from each other...

Vibe on...we is waiting for the Real shit...to get Real!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Was all fired up about buying a Dupraz D1, but somehow got my shit together and bought only what had to be bougt: new jacket and a pair of level half pipe gloves, because jacket was all worn + to big for me and needed some kind of wrist protection after ending last season a bit to soon in hospital


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> It's early, there's still time to go to the dark side.


Disclaimer: I didn't count the new Flag cos it was a replacement, not actually bought  still stoked to try a new gear item



wrathfuldeity said:


> yup Neni and I are recovery bitches posting at the same time and at half way around the world from each other...
> 
> Vibe on...we is waiting for the Real shit...to get Real!


Cheers! Yeah, only thing I need is SNOW... the highest peak of my resort is _still_ a green pasture and I'm siting in a T outdoors right now :eyetwitch2:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't bought one thing for this season yet. Saving it all so I can hopefully go more than 1 week


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I just helped my friend get a Salomon Super 8 and Dragon X2's...now I want a new pair of goggles and a new deck. 

It never ends...I want to get new Volcom pants and some new Under Armour.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

thinking about these...

don't seem to be available around these parts yet, though

XVᵉ <small>black</small> : deeluxe.com


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

deagol said:


> thinking about these...
> 
> don't seem to be available around these parts yet, though
> 
> XVᵉ <small>black</small> : deeluxe.com


I never liked the idea of any kind of quick lacing system other than Boa liners.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Deimus85 said:


> I never liked the idea of any kind of quick lacing system other than Boa liners.


I've never actually tried the Boa but I do have the Burton speed-lace system on one of my pair of boots and really like it (maybe I would like Boa better?) but don't know...


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Mustang150 said:


> I thought I was fine with all of my gear from last year. June came around and I bought a new board; July new bindings; and last week, bought a new pair of boots. Sold all of my fmr. gear to my friend who never owned his own before.


I did this to, along with a new coat, Helmet, goggles, backpack, shovel and a season pass.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> This season so far, and I'm telling myself it's all:
> 
> Airhole Balaclava SEK 266.38
> Nitro Phantom bindings SEK 1,912.44
> ...


Nice my budget was suppose to be zero, and only buy my season pass, oops. 
Slash Brainstorm $320
Burton Genesis $230
Burton AK Swash jacket $220
Oakley Airbrakes w/ Prismz Rose Lens $120
Dakine backpack $100
K2 Helmet $60
Waxing tools $290
Season Pass $500
I think that's $1710 if I added in my head right, shit that doesn't include 3 trips I'm taking this season. Good thing I don't spend any money on myself unless it's for snowboarding.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

in retrospect, snowboarding is the only expensive thing i do. the only other things i buy for myself are movies and CDs (yes, i still buy CDs) so i'm really saving money because i don't have expensive tastes. that sounds about right.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

This is my kind of thread!

Starting from 1 month before our season ended (heading into summer now)
Burton Flight Attendant - $679
K2 T1s - $439
Endeavour Cobain - $475

and today, since I just bought a new tent and heavy duty pack for summer last week to the tune of $700, I figured I could totally justify another $279 on a pair of EST Cartels, now that I have two Channel boards :embarrased1:

My name is Phedder, and I have a problem. The problem is I probably won't ride again until June! :sad1:

I'll be restraining myself from now. Aside from my season pass for next year, the only big purchase I'll be making will be a plane ticket to Canada for the 16/17 season. Maybe some new gloves? And my goggles are a bit scratched...Yep, addicted.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Phedder said:


> My name is Phedder, and I have a problem. The problem is I probably won't ride again until June! :sad1:


I have a solution for you: Go to Japan.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> Phedder said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Phedder, and I have a problem. The problem is I probably won't ride again until June!
> ...


Can't afford it, I spent too much on gear hah! I've looked into it pretty seriously, but doubt I could keep it under $3k for 2 weeks and really that's half my planned budget for Canada. Summer's here are for working my ass off and saving as much as possible, and after this summer I'll be rewarded with 17 months of riding, so I can be patient.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

haha, this thread is great. As last season ended I told myself that all my gear was still solid, so no need for new gear. sweet, gonna save some cash! :hairy:
but my pants are looking weak.. sold them bought new ones. 
wouldn't mind a new board too. sold one and bought a new one. 
Then Wired tells me that i'm wearing the wrong size boots  ok, bought new ones. 
Well it kinda sucks travelling with a board-bag without wheels.. but i've been doing it for years..?! :eyetwitch2: been working out fine
but it's summer, i clearly need to buy a new bag with wheels. ok, bought one.
well that new board can use some new bindings.. ok ,sold a pair and bought new ones.. 
my helmet actually needed to be replaced after being over abused the past few seasons, so got a new one.. also, new helmet needs some outdoor tech wireless chips. duh
now if only it wasn't 70 degrees outside


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Phedder said:


> This is my kind of thread!
> 
> Starting from 1 month before our season ended (heading into summer now)
> Burton Flight Attendant - $679
> ...


I forgot I got new T1s also but only paid $179 from REI


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> I have a solution for you: Go to Japan.


Going in March!!!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

emt.elikahan said:


> haha, this thread is great. As last season ended I told myself that all my gear was still solid, so no need for new gear. sweet, gonna save some cash! :hairy:
> but my pants are looking weak.. sold them bought new ones.
> wouldn't mind a new board too. sold one and bought a new one.
> Then Wired tells me that i'm wearing the wrong size boots  ok, bought new ones.
> ...


Shot I forgot to buy the chip gotta get that tomorrow


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The sad part is that $439 was on sale! $549 full retail here...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Got my Flux Team Bindings today!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

you got the wrong colour scheme


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> you got the wrong colour scheme


Hahahaa!!!!!

But I wouldn't ve made it out of bed with those!!!!!


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

stickz said:


> Shot I forgot to buy the chip gotta get that tomorrow


Haha. I got them from Amazon warehouse deals for 50. They were listed as like new condition.. But when I got them, it didn't seem like they were ever opened. Pretty sweet! I do remember though that someone else was having issues getting them from Amazon warehouse.. Said they smelled weird I think..? :embarrased1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Well now, gotta like the virginia backcountry distribution center. Here already!

Here's the new household additions. Of the 3 really my sons mini evo was the only one really needed. New boards are fun though, even if not for me! 

Amazingly the Roxy was actually $25 cheaper than it was and I got a pretty good preseason deal on the NS, still kind of amazed at the 56% off on that. It's a pretty nice looking board, imho.


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

I ended up getting Solomon Dialogue boots, a Rome Mountain Division board, Rome 390 Boss bindings, an Epic pass, and a new Oakley coat on sale. I thought I would just get a board and boots at the end of last season...oh well, I'm glad the snow is finally arriving.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

new for this season is not too much. just a couple of Firefly jackets i got at a sports store closing down sale a couple of years ago. $50 for the two, but I have never worn them cause they didn't fit me. lost 45 pounds recently, so they're like new. also got a couple of Oakley fleeces and one or two other ones from assorted brands during the summer.

new bindings as well, Gnu Mutant rear entry, looking forward to trying them out.

edit - forgot the Volcom pants i bought earlier in the summer. when you do it bit by bit, and you add in your season pass and the board wax/tune in the shop, you find you've gotten more than you thought... plus I'm heading to San Francisco next week, which means outlet malls. this might not go well...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing new yet, but I'm itching for a new base layer, might have to get myself into some new boots this year, my old ones are taking in moisture around the heel from heel cup wear.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup, went to the local ski swap to get my kid some x country skis so she can walk around with skis on with the wife and ended up getting the wife boots and my self a jacket. Now I'm waiting to find a sweet deal on gloves and perhaps another set of goggles, and base layer, and a big pow board which will most likely need their own bindings... Hmm should I get a sled too? OK maybe I'll wait till I start working again for the last two things, or at least just the sled. Maybe lol.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Wife bought me a new jacket for my birthday.
I then bought
helmet: anon Raider $46
Goggles: anon M2 $137

I'd like to get some flow bindings. Maybe if I find a good enough deal.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

now there's snow...splurged

merino boxers, phd ultra light merino socks and Sparks Surge rip-n-flip hi-backs


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i told myself that i could use one pair of bindings on both of my boards this year and buy another set next season because buying another set of bindings is not in my budget but as the season gets closer i suddenly have a different view on my "budget" even though it hasn't changed. i am 95% sure i can make it work and i'm 100% sure that i can't lol. i'm fighting the urge. problem is i like stiff and responsive bindings and those are expensive as fuck. i've been searching the internet for small shops that sell online that have extremely good deals on last year's bindings.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Sames!
I had a perfectly fine board that I purchased last year..
But made a trip to The House in Minneapolis and Guf put 5 different phenomenal boards right in front of me...
Walked out with a 2016 Ride Machete, and new 32 Light JP Walkers :facepalm3:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> now there's snow...splurged
> 
> merino boxers, phd ultra light merino socks and Sparks Surge rip-n-flip hi-backs


Noooooo... you did it...
Still abstinent. Despite the snow. Staying tight.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

neni said:


> Noooooo... you did it...
> 
> Still abstinent. Despite the snow. Staying tight.



Until you head to Cham and ride a dupraz. Their office is just outside of Annecy


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neachdainn said:


> Until you head to Cham and ride a dupraz. Their office is just outside of Annecy


Wait wait what?

It appears I'll be making a day trip from Argentière in January.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, I fell victim to the snowboarding consumer monster as well. 

I ordered a custom sized carving machine on Friday.. my first "custom" board.. custom length, side-cut, waist, etc. we will see how that goes hopefully soon enough. 

:happy:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

So after getting the news that I'm probably going to end my days soon and in a vegetative state I bought an absolutely unnecessary but still very cool Sweet Protection helmet. 

And I'm booking a trip to Alaska.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

deagol said:


> Ok, I fell victim to the snowboarding consumer monster as well.
> 
> I ordered a custom sized carving machine on Friday.. my first "custom" board.. custom length, side-cut, waist, etc. we will see how that goes hopefully soon enough.
> 
> :happy:


who'd you order from?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> who'd you order from?


went "local" with Donek


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> And I'm booking a trip to Alaska.


:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer:


Yup. The stars aligned. For better or worse.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Yup. The stars aligned. For better or worse.


Wherewhenwhatwho?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Wherewhenwhatwho?


I'm prob gonna open a thread about it today-tomorrow, explain all the ins and outs, ask some questions.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

deagol said:


> thinking about these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a pair. They are stiff as fuck. Which I love. You can not even have them done up and still have all the control you need. 

Great soles, but they are big boots, so if you've got snowshoes for feet like me, it may limit your binding choice a bit. 

Either way, they're baller touring boots.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

deagol said:


> went "local" with Donek



Donek make awesome boards, what did you get ?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

deagol said:


> went "local" with Donek


nice. are you customizing a specific model or did you ask them to build something completely from scratch with your own specs?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> I'm prob gonna open a thread about it today-tomorrow, explain all the ins and outs, ask some questions.


The sum of you latest posts sure leaves an unpleasant vibe. I hope it's not as serious as it seems.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> well i'm glad i'm not as bad as you guys lol. i've only bought a new board, an under armour storm coldgear infrared hoodie (it's awesome by the way. worth every penny), under armour tactical hood (which i needed because i didn't have a face mask), burton board bag (which i needed for my trip), and paying for my actual trip. i think the board needs a pair of bindings though because an extra set will definitely fit in my bag.


well, i just bought last year's union charger bindings off of evo for $211.
i don't have a problem though. having 2 boards and 1 pair of bindings IS a problem. can you blame me though? it's almost $150 off. nope, i don't have a problem.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neachdainn said:


> I have a pair. They are stiff as fuck. Which I love. You can not even have them done up and still have all the control you need.
> 
> Great soles, but they are big boots, so if you've got snowshoes for feet like me, it may limit your binding choice a bit.
> 
> Either way, they're baller touring boots.


thanks for the info. with the unplanned expenses I have this year, it will have to wait.. but I appreciate the feedback



ZeMax said:


> Donek make awesome boards, what did you get ?


Incline 162, don't have it yet, it's being built in the next 2 weeks I hope..




SkullAndXbones said:


> nice. are you customizing a specific model or did you ask them to build something completely from scratch with your own specs?


custom length and measurements, but it is the Incline model, so not a "total" custom.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

awesome. let us know how the board is when you ride it. i've been curious about donek boards for a while now.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> awesome. let us know how the board is when you ride it. i've been curious about donek boards for a while now.


will do.

can't wait to test it out..

:snowboard3:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Was ready to order a Donek board, and Dupraz D1 got in the way.....








:eyetwitch2:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

New birthday board finally given!

Thanks Chairman for the sizing help!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

f00bar said:


> New birthday board finally given!
> 
> Thanks Chairman for the sizing help!



nice.. I wish they had boards like that when I was that age.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

K... I join the club of sinners. Got me some electric heating socks :grin: I'm sooooo fed up with frozen toes!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I purchased about 4 items this year:

1. Charlie Slasher 161
2. Rossi One 159
3. Level Mittens
4.2015 Salomon Hologram bindings.

I guess that should be good for now until next year :wink:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Only 4 items? You must have restraint.

Here is my list
1 board for me
1 board for my girlfriend
3 sets of bindings for me
1 set for her
1 airblaster ninja suit
1 air hole balaclava
1 pair of new mittens I don't need
Tuning vises

Now for the Xmas stuff
She got me a board that I know about
I got her a jacket that she knows about
Also got her a ninja suit, stylin' new helmet and a pulled the trigger on a splitboard for her yesterday.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I've got this thing..... whenever I have an awesome pow day, i MUST buy something snowboard related. I should have gotten something for yesterday...... hmmm


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> Only 4 items? You must have restraint.
> 
> Here is my list
> 1 board for me
> ...


If things ever go south with her, I've been told I'd look great in drag.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am waiting for my "Christmas present":wink: to arrive....hoping for the end of the week!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

A regular johnny depp. :x


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Add Volcom Species Stretch 15/15 pants, Remind Medics, & Pow Stealth Mittens to my growing list of gear purchased....


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow, this thread is so relevant for me. This is the beginning of summer and i've already bought new goggles and a jacket.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

basser said:


> Wow, this thread is so relevant for me. This is the beginning of summer and i've already bought new goggles and a jacket.


Necromancy is a dark art...


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> Necromancy is a dark art...


lol, I was expecting a comment like that. You are right tho, there is a certain skill required to be able to revive a thread like I just did.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This thread gets old but never goes out of style...


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Donutz said:


> This thread gets old but never goes out of style...


well said sir


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

You can't revive what's immortal. I just bought a new helmet, because I'm not.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Already had a brand new Dupraz I bought last year sitting at home waiting to be christened in Japan next season. I then decided I needed a short fat powder board so a Lib Tech Mayhem Short Fat got ordered. Trouble is I felt something was missing an in-between board you might say so low and behold that Korua Tranny Finder I'd been eyeing up appeared on my doorstep after one too many beers on a Saturday night. The only thing I do actually need for next season is a new set of bibs after I returned my Quiksilver ones after they fell apart after 15 days.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

francium said:


> Already had a brand new Dupraz I bought last year sitting at home waiting to be christened in Japan next season. I then decided I needed a short fat powder board so a Lib Tech Mayhem Short Fat got ordered. Trouble is I felt something was missing an in-between board you might say so low and behold that Korua Tranny Find I'd been eyeing up appeared on my doorstep after one too many beers on a Saturday night. The only thing I do actually need for next season is a new set of bibs after I returned my Quiksilver ones after they fell apart after 15 days.


Are those quicksilver altostratus bibs you are talking about? I was planning on get them next season but if they aren't durable..hmmm


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

LALUNE said:


> Are those quicksilver altostratus bibs you are talking about? I was planning on get them next season but if they aren't durable..hmmm


Yeah the material wasn't that durable and one of the teeth on one of the the zips snapped.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

not bought a thing yet, although there are a few things i'd *like* to get ... which translates roughly to "i'll be buying more shit once it is available for purchase". i have at least 3 trips already planned for next year so that will be where most of the money goes, which may be the only thing that curbs spending on gear.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

francium said:


> Yeah the material wasn't that durable and one of the teeth on one of the the zips snapped.


Thanks for the info. After reading it I just placed an order on Burton Freebird 3L bibs, and they are on sale.:smile:


----------



## NickinSummit (Sep 12, 2010)

Just read the OP and there was a mention of Whiskey. I haven't bought much in the last couple year and completely forgot about them. Is that site still around? If it is can someone remind me of the address?


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

NickinSummit said:


> Just read the OP and there was a mention of Whiskey. I haven't bought much in the last couple year and completely forgot about them. Is that site still around? If it is can someone remind me of the address?


I'm pretty sure they shut it down... now it's just steep and cheap


----------

